# Where do I find Mac classes?



## B-B-Bombshell (Aug 6, 2010)

I keep hearing that Mac pro places usually hold classes or master classes. The two i am close to are Dallas & Austin (I prefer Austin). 

How do i find out about when, where, how much, etc. these classes are?

Can anyone attend or is just pros?


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I think that they may be only available for pros but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 7, 2010)

Contact your local MAC counter and ask them to put you on a list.  My area just did one in June, but I wasn't able to go (and I have been waiting to go to a class for over a year).  One of the MAC artists told me they do 1-2 a year, but I have only gotten a call about one (even though I've been on the list).  The cost was $50, but it is redeemable in products.  They only accept a certain amount of people, so you have to reserve your spot by paying in advance.  They do demos there and offer snacks/water.  I hope I can go to the next one!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone here been to one? I might be interested in looking into one if I knew more about what they covered. I feel like my usual shadow looks are getting a little stagnant and it'd be cool to learn some new looks/techniques.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 7, 2010)

^^I'll tell you what the artist from MAC told me about the classes (they do them sometimes at regular counters, not just Pro).  She said usually they'll be showing 2 different looks.  Say, a bridal look, and a clubbing look.  They'll demo the products on a model and show you all about application.  A MA brings around the products and you can choose to put them in your bag if you wish to buy.  I'm not sure if you get to do any  hands on application of makeup to yourself.  She said you get a MAC notebook and I'm not sure what else (maybe a few samples).  They break for water/snacks which are included.  I think it sounds like a great deal -- especially since the $50 you pay for the class goes towards products.  I'm not sure if it works the same way everywhere, but this is what I heard from my counter.  Hope you find one!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 7, 2010)

I do want to attend a MAC class one day so that I can learn some techniques to improve.


----------



## pinguina (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I do want to attend a MAC class one day so that I can learn some techniques to improve._

 
Me too! I feel like the MAC counters and stores in my area never do any events or things like this though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I wish there was a pro store where I live!


----------



## elb154 (Aug 21, 2010)

My MAC inside Macy's did a class showing 3 looks.. they said it was kinda like a trial thing and we were one of the first going to have it....I hope they have more. It was great!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you have to be a make up artist or can a cosmetologist attend these?


----------



## Senoj (Aug 23, 2010)

I just attended a Pro class a week ago. They send out a list of classes to your home and by email to pro members. I took the Bridal class and it was lots of fun. They answered a lot of questions we had about kit building, consultations, bridal looks, contracts and etc. Mac Senior Artist Tiffany Johnston taught the class. She did a bridal look on one of the Mac employees! This class was $100 and of course it was redeemable towards products.


----------

